# Barrel work



## Jim F (Nov 21, 2020)

Put an 11 deg crown on my AR barrel today, last thing done today.
Also made a set of rear rails for a Glock 17/19.
Had to go old school, the SB 9 has a 3/4" spindle bore...........


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 21, 2020)

I've got a 1911 I need to put some sights on. Waiting for BF sales online to see if I can get a deal on something. Want to go with some Novak style sights. I picked up a dovetail cutter a while back for cheap, carbide so it should do fine but now I have to get sights that match that angle.


----------

